# Adding notifications when you start recording in OBS Studio



## Zerobyte (Jun 23, 2021)

My idea is, whenever you usually record on obs right now, it doesnt show any notification if its recording right? If you want to see if it is recording, you've gotta check your taskbar to see if it has the red dot on the logo. Now all im saying is is that i accidentally record sometimes and i would love it if you add notifications when you start recording and when the recording stopped. 

Just a suggestion, nothing special.


----------



## toplachi (Jun 27, 2021)

I had this problem before... What I did is I installed a theme which makes my buttons red during streaming or recording https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/dark-red.674/ and then added this audio plugin and customize it so it tells me if I have started  recording or have stopped recording https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/stream-recording-start-stop-beep-srbeep.392/updates


----------



## DimOkGamer (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been wanting to get notifications from OBS for a long time, but I haven't found any solutions. So I developed OBS Notifier.
It uses obs-websocket 4.9.1, and there is also a modified version of it with replay support. Works only on Windows.

Download: https://dmitriysalnikov.itch.io/obs-notifier


----------



## NotShader (Jan 14, 2022)

DimOkGamer said:


> I've been wanting to get notifications from OBS for a long time, but I haven't found any solutions. So I developed OBS Notifier.
> It uses obs-websocket 4.9.1, and there is also a modified version of it with replay support. Works only on Windows.
> 
> Download: https://dmitriysalnikov.itch.io/obs-notifier
> ...


how do i set it up? it's kinda complicated for me


----------



## DimOkGamer (Jan 14, 2022)

NotShader said:


> how do i set it up? it's kinda complicated for me



In short, you just need to install the obs-websocket plugin and download OBS Notifier.

And here is a more detailed guide:
1. Download and install obs-websocket from the links at the bottom of this page: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-websocket/releases/tag/4.9.1



2. Enter a new password for the websocket server



3. Download and unpack OBS Notifier: https://dmitriysalnikov.itch.io/obs-notifier or https://github.com/DmitriySalnikov/OBSNotifier/releases/latest
4. Run OBS Notifier (you may need to unlock the file, but this is usually not required)



5. In OBS Notifier, enter the previously specified password and click Connect



That's all you need for almost all available notifications to work.

To show notifications about *saving replays*, you need to copy and *replace* _obs-websocket.dll_ from the _custom_libs_ folder to the _/obs-plugins/64bit/_ folder where obs is installed.






Now you will be able to see notifications about saving replays


----------

